# [Indonesian NR] Vincent Hartanto Utomo 6x6 2:24.17 mean of 3



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2015)

Two months after I received my first 6x6, is my progress good enough?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Argh everything after 7:53 in the video hurts so much. The solve could have been a 2:13!




yoinneroid said:


> Two months after I received my first 6x6, is my progress good enough?




Yes. You're insane. Sub-2 pls


----------



## Cale S (Feb 19, 2015)

Couldn't you have stopped the timer on the third solve without putting the piece back in?

5b5b) If one part with one coloured face is affected, the puzzle is considered solved.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Couldn't you have stopped the timer on the third solve without putting the piece back in?
> 
> 5b5b) If one part with one coloured face is affected, the puzzle is considered solved.



Yeah...


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 19, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Couldn't you have stopped the timer on the third solve without putting the piece back in?
> 
> 5b5b) If one part with one coloured face is affected, the puzzle is considered solved.



I'm pretty sure at certain point (2013 or 2014?) that was a DNF, and I have no idea which rule is currently in place, so I took the safe route.


----------



## AlexMaass (Feb 19, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Couldn't you have stopped the timer on the third solve without putting the piece back in?
> 
> 5b5b) If one part with one coloured face is affected, the puzzle is considered solved.



Definitely going to keep that regulation in mind for skewb.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 20, 2015)

this is incredible improvement! GJ!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 20, 2015)

Congratulations and good job! Did you just do a ton of 5x5 and 7x7 before getting a 6x6 or something? This is insane for two months.


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Congratulations and good job! Did you just do a ton of 5x5 and 7x7 before getting a 6x6 or something? This is insane for two months.



It's called being a sub-10 (9?) cuber. You improve at new events really fast.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 20, 2015)

gj Vincent!



guysensei1 said:


> It's called being a sub-10 (9?) cuber. You improve at new events really fast.



It's also called being Vincent


----------



## Rocky0701 (Feb 20, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> It's called being a sub-10 (9?) cuber. You improve at new events really fast.


Either way, that is quite the accomplishment. I wonder where he'll be in another year.


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 20, 2015)

Rocky0701 said:


> Congratulations and good job! Did you just do a ton of 5x5 and 7x7 before getting a 6x6 or something? This is insane for two months.



nope, I don't even have a 7x7 
I did some 5x5 freeslice solves though just for practicing 6x6 before I have one, since I don't do freeslice in 5x5.



Iggy said:


> It's also called being Vincent



lol, I used to hear that a lot.


----------



## Genesis (Feb 20, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> nope, I don't even have a 7x7
> I did some 5x5 freeslice solves though just for practicing 6x6 before I have one, since I don't do freeslice in 5x5.
> 
> 
> ...



You use 2 pair?


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 20, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> since I don't do freeslice in 5x5.



Wtf then do you restore the centers after every edge?!


----------



## yoinneroid (Feb 20, 2015)

Genesis said:


> You use 2 pair?



yes



guysensei1 said:


> Wtf then do you restore the centers after every edge?!



you don't realize? go watch either of the two 5x5 avg, the centers are restored plenty of times


----------



## Genesis (Feb 22, 2015)

yoinneroid said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> you don't realize? go watch either of the two 5x5 avg, the centers are restored plenty of times



Cool, seems that theres still a few fast people using 2 pair for edge pairing...
Its just guysensei1 being unable to understand it....


----------

